# Cute little 1969-70 Ariens Sno-Thro 20"



## FlamingSpaghetti (Jan 8, 2018)

Just picked up this cute baby 2 stager from a member on here to give her another chance and a brand new lease on life. I honestly wasn't expecting it to be as small as it is but I love it. This machine will be perfect for tight areas. Currently on loan to my friend since he's blower less at the moment but I plan to go through this machine mechanically and bring her up to snuff.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Look at that cast iron crankcase.

Are those bolts as shear pins?


----------



## FlamingSpaghetti (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes, one is a bolt. The other is a proper shear pin. This will be fixed.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

the only thing don't like about these little sweethearts is the two shaft engine...it limits my hotrodding them......


----------



## FlamingSpaghetti (Jan 8, 2018)

cranman said:


> the only thing don't like about these little sweethearts is the two shaft engine...it limits my hotrodding them......


I was thinking about hotrodding this one but the original engine runs so smooth and flawlessly that I'm just going to leave well enough alone. Just went over most of the mechanicals and the machine seems pretty solid. Can't wait to try it out in the snow.

Anyone have any recommendations on what to do about the bald tires? The tires are quite small and I can't think of anything that would fit these rims properly.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Tire chains?


----------



## FlamingSpaghetti (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm honestly not even sure if there's enough tread left on these tires for chains.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

It's a nice little machine. What's the HP on it? With a small bucket like that the engine will rarely be overtaxed.


----------



## FlamingSpaghetti (Jan 8, 2018)

Dannoman said:


> It's a nice little machine. What's the HP on it? With a small bucket like that the engine will rarely be overtaxed.


The engine appears to be a 4HP, definitely made by Tecumseh. The impeller appears to spin at a lower RPM compared to my larger machines. Four foward speeds, one reverse. Speeds 3 and 4 make you jog along side the machines and 1 seems to be appropriate for moderate snow fall. As much as I'd love to try this machine out, my friend is going to get to use it before I do.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I just did over a Toro 521 and a 421. They remind me a lot of your little girl. Light, easy to run, and good for tight spots.


----------



## FlamingSpaghetti (Jan 8, 2018)

cranman said:


> I just did over a Toro 521 and a 421. They remind me a lot of your little girl. Light, easy to run, and good for tight spots.


Are these two stage machines as well? I can't say I've ever seen another manufacturer make a proper 20" two stage blower before.


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Check to see if they have a three bolt pattern. Some did. If it does you can use the same tires from a 10000 series. I have do it before.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

the Toro's are little 2 stage wonders.....


----------



## FlamingSpaghetti (Jan 8, 2018)

AriensProMike said:


> Check to see if they have a three bolt pattern. Some did. If it does you can use the same tires from a 10000 series. I have do it before.


The wheels definitely have 3 bolts each. I was thinking about getting another set of air filled tires and rims but I'm afraid of that lifting the rear of the machine up too much. These wheels have a really small diameter, I want to say 10 or 12 inches at most, including the tire.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice score and good looking machine. before I got my second 521 I was looking for aa ariens like yours but couldn't find one, here is a pic of my '86 521 after blowing 10 - 15" of snow yesterday


----------



## FlamingSpaghetti (Jan 8, 2018)

That's a cute little machine as well. I did not realize Toro made anything this small that wasn't one of those single stagers. How well do these small machines work in deep snow? I feel like being only 4 horsepower, I'm going to have to use the first speed for anything above 8 inches. 2, 3 seem a bit fast and 4 is practically light-speed.


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

FlamingSpaghetti said:


> AriensProMike said:
> 
> 
> > Check to see if they have a three bolt pattern. Some did. If it does you can use the same tires from a 10000 series. I have do it before.
> ...


It's not that bad. I think it actually helps from keeping it from riding up.


----------



## FlamingSpaghetti (Jan 8, 2018)

AriensProMike said:


> It's not that bad. I think it actually helps from keeping it from riding up.


Do you have any recommendations on what I should be looking for? I can't seem to find any rims and tires that aren't a similar size. I also don't want the machine to move too fast due to larger tires. The first forward speed is perfect the way it is.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

FlamingSpaghetti said:


> That's a cute little machine as well. I did not realize Toro made anything this small that wasn't one of those single stagers. How well do these small machines work in deep snow? I feel like being only 4 horsepower, I'm going to have to use the first speed for anything above 8 inches. 2, 3 seem a bit fast and 4 is practically light-speed.


my ( and all ) toro 521's only have three speeds plus reverse. I usually run them in third but we have some hard snow at the EOD that I've been blowing in second gear


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

that machine is in great shape! nice find!


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

FlamingSpaghetti said:


> AriensProMike said:
> 
> 
> > It's not that bad. I think it actually helps from keeping it from riding up.
> ...


This is what I have/ used. 3.5x4x6. You should not notice much of a difference in speed. Besides bigger tires is an upgrade not a down grade. I also changed the tires to snow hogs. I had chains. Too much vibration.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

FlamingSpaghetti said:


> I was thinking about hotrodding this one but the original engine runs so smooth and flawlessly that I'm just going to leave well enough alone. Just went over most of the mechanicals and the machine seems pretty solid. Can't wait to try it out in the snow.
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations on what to do about the bald tires? The tires are quite small and I can't think of anything that would fit these rims properly.


I have a set of Good Used Wheels w/Tires. PM if interested.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

If you haven't already done so, add some shoes to the bucket or you will wear the sides away pretty quickly. To nice of a machine to ruin.


----------



## FlamingSpaghetti (Jan 8, 2018)

Grunt said:


> If you haven't already done so, add some shoes to the bucket or you will wear the sides away pretty quickly. To nice of a machine to ruin.


Already added some shoes. She's pretty much ready to go.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

That idea of going up a tire size sounds like a good idea for helping to correct machines that tend to ride up in deep snow. Get that forward tilt going.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

add an impeller kit while you are improving your machine


----------



## FlamingSpaghetti (Jan 8, 2018)

detdrbuzzard said:


> add an impeller kit while you are improving your machine


I thought about it but I don't like making permanent modifications to something unless absolutely necessary, especially when that something is a fine machine as nice as this one.


----------

